# Remove wallpaper?



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

In CM7.1 and presumably 2.x AOSP I had the option of having NO wallpaper, effectively giving me a black background. I cannot find a way to do this in ICS. Any ideas how to have no wallpaper at all?


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Make a black picture ?


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I just made a black wallpaper in photoshop. Dimensions are 1440x1280.


----------



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> I just made a black wallpaper in photoshop. Dimensions are 1440x1280.


I know I can do that but its a pain haha


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

gdanko said:


> I know I can do that but its a pain haha


Yeah, it might be, but it's only a pain for a second, then it's all done.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is mine, if you want it. http://db.tt/xag20DL1


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I've never seen an option for it. I just snagged a black image and set it. :\


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Gimp is free are very easy to use.. http://www.gimp.org/downloads/


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Cover your camera lens, take a picture, and set that as your wallpaper.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

akellar said:


> Cover your camera lens, take a picture, and set that as your wallpaper.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hahaha pretty damn clever! I didn't think of that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

esoomenona said:


> Here is mine, if you want it. http://db.tt/xag20DL1


Got it, thanks!


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Hahaha pretty damn clever! I didn't think of that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's been noted NOT to work. It still picks up static and such, and that means it is not fully black, therefore not working as intended.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Rootzboat has the option to set no wallpaper


----------

